# Looks good...



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Minus the rims

Not sure who it belongs to though


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

wow look how far back the seats are! those guys where really pimpin driving that car


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

WOWOW i want that paint code


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What rims are those?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

that's damn nice!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

kinda funny the dude driving the car is actaully farther back then the passenger, trying to think how hard it must be to drive laying down. Id like to see those projectors painted the same color as the car.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

that's damn rice!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like how the B-pillar is painted too.

Seth


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

love the car, hate the wheels


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

like the car, not really loving the rims.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^^^^ 
I agree, those kind of look like the spinning rims though


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, the car is dope.......but the rims look cheap, they look like plastic with chrome paint....like hubcaps, they look like rims u can buy at wal mart :\


oh and by the way, i think the mesh on the grille would look better black or silver to go with the headlights


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *^^^^
> I agree, those kind of look like the spinning rims though *


They sorta do now that i look closer. He/she is bling-blingin'


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I surely hope those are not spinners....


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i dont think they make spinners smaller than 24"


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Neil said:


> *i dont think they make spinners smaller than 24"  *


I havent seen rims bigger than 24", not saying there isnt 24" rims. I think they only make those for 20's-22's, maybe even 19's or 18s but not sure.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah they're are 18" spinners out, one of my neighbors has them


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

was being sarcastic, hard to express on the internet. Most of the time i see spinners on navigators n sport uts

i think there was someone on mtv cribs with 26" wheels and i know for sure plenty of 24" wheels. 22's are like steelies now on SUV's


----------

